# Lymph nodes?



## Shan4609 (Jul 23, 2013)

I recently had a ultrasound and I have a 2cm nodule, it's spongy not hard. Anyway haven't been told about having a biopsy or anything yet but today iwas feeling around and on the others side of my neck about my index finger down from my jawbone there is a pea sized very movable lump? Would they gave picked this up on ultrasound? I can't remember if they looked at both sides, I'm more worried now that its cAncer


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had a lump under my jaw line, right before surgery. They did not u/s it...I was told cancer usually does not grow there (thyroid cancer, anyway). It went away and did not show up on my post-op radioiodine scan.

Get that FNA and see where things stand. Then worry about the othe lumps and bumps.


----------



## Shan4609 (Jul 23, 2013)

I phoned doctors again and requested I see another doctor I'm not comfortable relying on this doctor who doesn't know what to do next and waiting for a phone call is doing my head, it isn't moving quick enough I wanna get the ball rolling if it is something. How quickly did things live for you? I tried to see if you had a journey on your posts, it seems you have more answers than my doctors lol x


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My nodules were found in late June/early July. I had an ultrasound almost immediately as well as blood work. In mid-July I had a radioiodine uptake scan which showed nonfunctional nodules. I could have gotten a quick referral to a surgeon but wanted to go to one in particular, so I had to wait until August to get that appointment. Dx of thyroid cancer on the 9th, surgical consult on the 11th, surgery on the 29th.


----------

